# Kindergarten Curriculum?



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

I know it is really early to be thinking about the coming school year, but I am trying to decide what to use for my youngest. He will be five in a couple of months so he will need to start Kindergarten. This past year he has been doing Rod & Staff's ABC Readiness Series. It is actually too easy, and he is gets bored with it. I don't want anything too hard, but I do want him to learn new stuff. My oldest is using Christian Light Publications so I have been looking at their younger stuff, their Learning to Read program is highly recommended. But I think it is just that, learning to read. I would like for him to have some other subjects too. 

I am looking for suggestions and/or reviews. I don't want to miss out on a great curriculum because I didn't know about it. He likes being on my computer, but I don't want him to be on the thing all day. So if you know of any that combine paper and pc that is fine too. 

TIA


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I used sonlight in grade k for all of mine. It's a great start. Real books. gentle beginning, but a good foundation.

FWIW,

Cindyc.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Sep 28, 2003)

For kindergarten the only textbooks I used was Reason for handwriting K,Saxon Math K and the Saxon phonics K. ( I like the phonics to start reading, K seems to have all the basics. However I do not use the higher levels after K). The rest of the Kindergarten work we learn through life and reading books from the library.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

I used horizon for math, explode the code for letters/sounds/phonics, apologia for science.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks y'all! You have definitely given me some things to check into. Quick question....How do you tell what apologia to use for which grade?


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

You can use any of them for K-6. Just lay out the order you want to use them in. We started with botany since my child loves plants. First grade we will start astronomy 1 and move through those and then go through the animals series and end with a & p.


----------



## KyMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone used Starfall's Kindergarten?


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

We used Five In A Row with Miquon math and Explode the Code.


----------

